

Photogrammar: Organizing 170,000 photographs from 1935 to 1945 - duck
http://photogrammar.yale.edu/

======
aaronbrethorst
Minneapolis, 1939:
[http://photogrammar.yale.edu/records/index.php?record=fsa200...](http://photogrammar.yale.edu/records/index.php?record=fsa2000009522/PP)

Minneapolis, 2013:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/10353371776/in/...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/10353371776/in/photolist-
gLTJHW-gLTC92-gLTFqx)

(My photo was shot from the bridge that can be seen in the foreground of the
top photo:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_Arch_Bridge_(Minneapolis)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_Arch_Bridge_\(Minneapolis\)))

------
jeffbarr
The images are shown at a fixed sizes on the site; some are far larger and
more impressive at full size. Copy the image URL and paste it in to another
browser tab for best results!

Compare
[http://photogrammar.yale.edu/records/index.php?record=oem200...](http://photogrammar.yale.edu/records/index.php?record=oem2002006929/PP)
to
[http://photogrammar.research.yale.edu/photos/service/pnp/fsa...](http://photogrammar.research.yale.edu/photos/service/pnp/fsa/8b05000/8b05700/8b05736v.jpg)
to see the difference.

------
lips
I'm awestruck by the collection of images, but the navigation is straight out
of 19xx. Or am I missing the prev/next buttons?

------
zo1
Very nice dashboard for searching through the collection.

Though, on a side note. It's a tad depressing watching images/photos of normal
settings and people, knowing that they're probably all long-gone by now. But
at least they are semi-immortalized in this collection.

~~~
pessimizer
Not long gone; 1945 wasn't very long ago. My grandmother would have been
graduating high school.

~~~
zo1
It's still within reach, sure. But it's pretty much an entire person's
lifetime. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the average lifespan is currently
hovering around 70, no? That's pretty much how old some of the newer images
are in this catalog.

------
3stripe
Amazing resource. What are the licensing/usage terms? These should be highly
visible on the website!

~~~
pl212
The Library of Congress has a special page for this info:

[http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/res/071_fsab.html](http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/res/071_fsab.html)

"Most photographs in this collection are considered to be in the public
domain"

------
rtkwe
There's an error in the map. If you mouse over Stanley County North Carolina
it thinks it's Stanley County Virginia.

